# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Дмитрий Бондарь: Российским заказчикам мало типовой функциональности

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru любезно согласился ответить_ _Дмитрий Бондарь__, руководитель направления Solar inRights__. Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

